# Winter trip



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Thinking of trying to get some folks together in the middle of the winter and maybe head to florida to do some fishing to bust off the cabin fever. maybe around end of jan. or early feb. anyone interested


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Early Feb*

Would have to be early Feb for me if schedule stays the same. I have a place we can all stay pretty cheap,right on the water. Check this place out.
http://www.sportsmanslodge-motel.com/


----------



## jimmyjimmy (Aug 16, 2005)

hey lets go..
let me know wut date..
or call me at 703 909 9071
thanx


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Winter Trip*

Funny you brought this up. I just booked a 5 day vacation to the Bahamas from 2/3/08 thru 2/8/08. We've got a Deep Sea charter and a 1/2 day Bonefish trip scheduled. Come along to help defray the cost of the charters!!! You can get some pretty cheap Air/Hotel packages on Orbitz.com. Check it out! 

Skunk


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Clear water and Wahoo!!!*

Come on POL folks, or any brave person, break out that plastic and bust a Bahamas move!!! Fishing, Drinking, Fishing, Gambling, Tail Chasing, Drinking and Tail Chasing, oh, and Fishing....need I say more? 

Skunk


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*No Notice*

Shoulda put it out there sooner Skunkster. FLA would've been a good one for us to start with, but your BIG MONEY is burning your pocket. Us peasants will have to stick to the mainland for now.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

The wife just won a 4 day trip to the Bahama's at her Christmas party.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll see you there. PM me if you need details.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> The wife just won a 4 day trip to the Bahama's at her Christmas party.


thats a kickass prize!



Jesse


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

Man thoes Christmas Party's are kick arss. I went to my Party last year and all I got was a round trip trip to Bagdad, and you can't fish there brothers.:fishing:

ASSASIN


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

bassassasin said:


> I went to my Party last year and all I got was a round trip trip to Bagdad, and you can't fish there brothers.:fishing:
> 
> ASSASIN


What??


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Obviously, there's no fishing in Iraq.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

okimavich said:


> Obviously, there's no fishing in Iraq.


That is cool. It reminds me of the movie "Apocalypse Now". "Charlie don't Surf!!!". Nothing like good entertainment in a war zone! All bowed up with one of them Iraqi feeshies and ducking incoming fire.  Good luck out there guys,,

Skunk


----------

